# Brent Barry A Houston Rocket



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Article



> The waiting game has ended. Brent Barry is finally headed to Houston.
> 
> The 36 year old free agent guard made his decision today, coming to terms on a two year deal. Per team policy, financial terms were not released.
> 
> ...


Good signing. He just needs to stay healthy next season.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

:yay: YES!!! :yay:

That means less Luther Head!!! :woot:

Oh I pray he's healthy so we could glue Head to the bench... if he's still on the team. Which I am still wondering why the **** is he still on our roster:curse:


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*good signing for bi-annual salary cap exception, so we can use full MLE for others.*


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

And why not Brent Barry!! Great pick up for us


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

mtlk said:


> *good signing for bi-annual salary cap exception, so we can use full MLE for others.*


HOW MUCH??? Wow! Great signing. I live in San Antonio, and formerly lived in both Houston and New Orleans, so I try to keep tabs on the I-10 Trio. I have scratched my head for 2 years in San Antonio wondering why Pop didn't use Barry more - especially this last season when it was painfully clear that Finley was over the hill. If you ask me, Barry was completely under-utilized and unappreciated in San Antonio. Despite his injury the last part of this past season, he has had minimal wear and tear during his time in San Antonio, and he still has plenty of gas left in the tank. I hope he gets more PT with the Rockets. I think Barry should be your 6th man. He is a multi-talented, smart, hustling team-player. He will be excellent for your locker room and the community of Houston. I am sad to see him leave the Spurs, and I hope he gets treated better in Houston than he did in San Antonio. Congratulations, Rockets!


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

sasaint said:


> HOW MUCH??? Wow! Great signing. I live in San Antonio, and formerly lived in both Houston and New Orleans, so I try to keep tabs on the I-10 Trio. I have scratched my head for 2 years in San Antonio wondering why Pop didn't use Barry more - especially this last season when it was painfully clear that Finley was over the hill. If you ask me, Barry was completely under-utilized and unappreciated in San Antonio. Despite his injury the last part of this past season, he has had minimal wear and tear during his time in San Antonio, and he still has plenty of gas left in the tank. I hope he gets more PT with the Rockets. I think Barry should be your 6th man. He is a multi-talented, smart, hustling team-player. He will be excellent for your locker room and the community of Houston. I am sad to see him leave the Spurs, and I hope he gets treated better in Houston than he did in San Antonio. Congratulations, Rockets!


If you played nba 2k7 back in the day, well... lets just say Michael Finley owning is an understatement. Pop must've cheesed with Finley


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

:yay::yay:

And we have the entire MLE.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

sweet, lets hope at 36 he can still run with the young ones


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Woohoo! Glad to see Barry land with a team I enjoy to some degree. He'll do well for you, I'm sure.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

sasaint said:


> HOW MUCH??? Wow! Great signing. I live in San Antonio, and formerly lived in both Houston and New Orleans, so I try to keep tabs on the I-10 Trio. I have scratched my head for 2 years in San Antonio wondering why Pop didn't use Barry more - especially this last season when it was painfully clear that Finley was over the hill. If you ask me, Barry was completely under-utilized and unappreciated in San Antonio. Despite his injury the last part of this past season, he has had minimal wear and tear during his time in San Antonio, and he still has plenty of gas left in the tank. I hope he gets more PT with the Rockets. I think Barry should be your 6th man. He is a multi-talented, smart, hustling team-player. He will be excellent for your locker room and the community of Houston. I am sad to see him leave the Spurs, and I hope he gets treated better in Houston than he did in San Antonio. Congratulations, Rockets!


Agreed. A great pickup. How's his defense, though?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

The average person won't understand the monumental importance of this deal. If you don't watch the Rockets you won't understand. His man defense is poor, but coming from the Spurs his team defense is on point. Great passer, great shooter, very high bball IQ. This team can be complete if Donte Greene can show some development and work his way into the rotation.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

All indications at this point tell us that this is our big move until mid-season. All that is left is to get everyone signed that we isn't. I really hope Indiana doesn't shock the world and offer Carl more than 3.5 per year.

Our next move is probably going to come mid-season. Time to settle down and be content until then. Once teams get a sense for how their seasons are gonna go will determine whether or not we make a midseason trade or not.

Not overly exstatic but this definitely was a good pickup. This tells us that Luther is out and Novak unfortunately is now just an insurance policy. Barry will take all of Luther's minutes and any minutes that Novak might have gotten to.


----------



## Khm3r (Feb 10, 2005)

Justice's take on Brent Barry

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/5882270.html



> THE Rockets see Brent Barry as the first guy off the bench and potentially playing the point at the end of games. In those situations, they could have five scorers on the floor.
> 
> They love his passing skills. He has averaged more than five assists three different seasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> The average person won't understand the monumental importance of this deal. If you don't watch the Rockets you won't understand. His man defense is poor, but coming from the Spurs his team defense is on point. Great passer, great shooter, very high bball IQ. This team can be complete if Donte Greene can show some development and work his way into the rotation.


I think his man defense is a shade better than "poor," but he's no stopper. His attention to details, and his teamwork make him a good team defender. He is capable of stepping into a passing lane and making a big steal, or making a good help play to block a shot or get a steal. But it's obviously the other stuff that makes him valuable. This is one of those non-wow signings that could put the Rockets over the top. The Posey signing in Boston went largely unnoticed by the press after their Wow moves, but Posey was a key factor in the Celtics' championship.

I lived in Houston during the Hakeem championship era, and I now reside in San Antonio. I am thankful that when San Antonio shoots itself in the foot, the Rockets - and not some other team - are the beneficiaries. Scola and now Barry. No doubt both will fare better in Houston. Popovich, despite his success, mystifies me.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/5882274.html



> More than four months after the Rockets pursued Barry when he became a mid-season free agent, the Rockets landed Barry following nine days considering their offer of their bi-annual salary cap exception, worth $3.9 million over two seasons.


Great pick up, I have always been a fan of Barry and I am surprised that the Spurs didn't work harder to keep him. 

So does this mean the end of Head?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

sasaint said:


> I think his man defense is a shade better than "poor," but he's no stopper. His attention to details, and his teamwork make him a good team defender. He is capable of stepping into a passing lane and making a big steal, or making a good help play to block a shot or get a steal. But it's obviously the other stuff that makes him valuable. This is one of those non-wow signings that could put the Rockets over the top. The Posey signing in Boston went largely unnoticed by the press after their Wow moves, but Posey was a key factor in the Celtics' championship.
> 
> I lived in Houston during the Hakeem championship era, and I now reside in San Antonio. I am thankful that when San Antonio shoots itself in the foot, the Rockets - and not some other team - are the beneficiaries. Scola and now Barry. No doubt both will fare better in Houston. Popovich, despite his success, mystifies me.


You need to post here more often. Seriously


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Also, reading around on Spurs talk, they all seem to be really upset about the entire situation, and how the Spurs FO messed up. Looks to be that they are all upset over losing him. I am really looking forward to having him on the team even more now. I never really watched a lot of Spurs games other than the ones that were on national TV, so I really don't know much about his impact on the team/fans.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Lets count the ways Morey has screwed the Spurs
1. Scola trade for nothing 
2. Making sure the Spurs dont get the draft pick they wanted
3. Barry's signature.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

jdiggidy said:


> This tells us that Luther is out and Novak unfortunately is now just an insurance policy. Barry will take all of Luther's minutes and any minutes that Novak might have gotten to.


Not so sure that Novak is out. 

Right now our backups at PG are Barry, Brooks, Jackson and Francis. Assuming Francis is not in the rotation and Jackson gets traded early or continues his terrible play from the playoffs, we'll only have Brooks backing up Alston. Which probably isn't enough. Barry will get minutes there. 

At SG we have only Head. Barry will surely get minutes there too.

Considering his age and his playing time over the past few years, Barry is suited to playing around 15-20 mpg. If he gets more than that it will probably be because he's given some of Alston's minutes. Given our lack of depth at the 1 and 2, that doesn't leave much time for him to back up SF, which is the position he is least suited to anyway. 

We don't have a single backup SF other than Novak. It's not his ideal position as his offensive game isn't going to take advantage of the size mismatch there while he will be exploited on the other end. But there's no one else. And Novak did start to play pretty well towards the end of last season. He took a lot of threes, hitting 48% of them, and turned the ball over very little. I think it would be a good idea to keep him.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Not so sure that Novak is out.
> 
> Right now our backups at PG are Barry, Brooks, Jackson and Francis. Assuming Francis is not in the rotation and Jackson gets traded early or continues his terrible play from the playoffs, we'll only have Brooks backing up Alston. Which probably isn't enough. Barry will get minutes there.
> 
> ...


Barry is actually in there to take Head's minutes(all of them hopefully). And we do have another SF, Donte Greene. Yes Morey said he's more of a project but they need to reconsider that assessment and at least give him some run early and try to work him into the rotation slowly. I'd rather have Donte Greene in there than Luther Headless, especially come playoff time. That being said, I don't think Novak is going anywhere unless its part of a package deal.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Barry is actually in there to take Head's minutes(all of them hopefully). And we do have another SF, Donte Greene. Yes Morey said he's more of a project but they need to *reconsider that assessment *and at least give him some run early and try to work him into the rotation slowly. I'd rather have Donte Greene in there than Luther Headless, especially come playoff time. That being said, I don't think Novak is going anywhere unless its part of a package deal.


Can we at least watch him play a Summer League game before we call him the second coming rather than another Gerald Green?


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Nice pick up. We still have the MLE!!!!


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Can we at least watch him play a Summer League game before we call him the second coming rather than another Gerald Green?


Who said anything about him being the second coming!? Please don't confuse me with the likes of the Vspan supporters.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Spaceman Spiff said:


> Who said anything about him being the second coming!? Please don't confuse me with the likes of the Vspan supporters.



I just have no doubt that this coaching staff will evaluate constantly. We saw that they are willing to make changes when they see that they will help.  I just would like to give the kid time to grow before forcing him into the position with the roster we have.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Donte Green is going to be the 2nd MJ, but taller. There I said that. LOL

I can't wait to see them in the Summer league, why can't the Rockets go first? I don't want to wait till day 3.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Hehe first Jon Barry now Brent Barry...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

No no no, the first was Rick Barry, their father.


----------

